# Hỏi về Đương quy bổ huyết P/H? Chất lượng có thực sự tốt như lời đồn không cm?



## Hoàng Dung (29/3/22)

E mới sinh nên cơ thể còn yếu do mất máu nhiều. E thường xuyên mệt mỏi, người xanh xao, ăn uống và hấp thu kém nên người vẫn chưa hồi phục được, dù e đã sinh bé được 6m. E cũng đang uống sắt, vitamin tổng hợp nhưng thấy cơ thể cũng không khá hơn. E đi mua thuốc sắt thì được bạn dược sĩ khuyên nên uống bổ sung thêm đương quy bổ huyết P/h này để bổ huyết, đồng thời tăng cường sức đề kháng cho cơ thể giúp nhanh hồi phục hơn. Cm cho e hỏi về đương quy bổ huyết P/H? Chất lượng có thực sự như lời đồn không cm? Nếu đúng e sẽ mua về để uống bổ sung ạ!


----------



## Hoahaiduong98 (29/3/22)

Mới phẫu thuật xong cơ thể còn yếu, mn nhớ dành nhiều thời gian để nghỉ ngơi, ăn uống đa dạng thực phẩm để đảm bảo dinh dưỡng, cơ thể chóng bình phục nhé!


----------



## Thảo Nguyên (29/3/22)

Đúng đó bạn ơi! Bạn mua có thể uống bổ sung thêm thuốc đương quy bổ huyết P/H để cơ thể nhanh phục hồi hơn nhé! 
Đông dược Phúc Hưng - Thuốc Nam của Người Việt
Đây bạn nè, dù sao mình mới phẫu thuật, mất máu nên cơ thể mệt mỏi và xanh xanh, nên cần thiết bổ huyết và tăng chất lượng hồng cầu. Thêm nữa là giai đoạn này cơ thể mình yếu sức đề kháng kém, thì đương quy bổ huyết P/H còn giúp tăng cường sức đề kháng nữa nhé!


----------



## Hoàng Dung (30/3/22)

Thảo Nguyên nói:


> Đúng đó bạn ơi! Bạn mua có thể uống bổ sung thêm thuốc đương quy bổ huyết P/H để cơ thể nhanh phục hồi hơn nhé!
> Đông dược Phúc Hưng - Thuốc Nam của Người Việt
> Đây bạn nè, dù sao mình mới phẫu thuật, mất máu nên cơ thể mệt mỏi và xanh xanh, nên cần thiết bổ huyết và tăng chất lượng hồng cầu. Thêm nữa là giai đoạn này cơ thể mình yếu sức đề kháng kém, thì đương quy bổ huyết P/H còn giúp tăng cường sức đề kháng nữa nhé!


Vâng ạ! Không biết bạn có đang dùng hoặc có người quen dùng thuốc thảo dược Đương quy bổ huyết P/H này chưa ạ? Mình có thể tự mua về dùng được không bạn nhỉ? Hay cần phải theo chỉ định của bác sĩ?


----------



## Hoàng Tú Linh (31/3/22)

Mom lưu ý giúp m nhé! Mới sinh xong nhiều mẹ thường ăn cơm cữ và kiêng khem rất khắt khe. 
Mà mom cũng biết thời điểm này cơ thể mẹ cần phải nạp đủ nặng lượng để đảm bảo dinh dưỡng cho cơ thể hồi phục nhanh, thêm nữa là còn tiết sữa ra đảm bảo dinh dưỡng cho bé. 
Mom xem chế độ ăn uống của mình nhé! 
Nếu như kiêng cữ quá thì cần phải thay đổi ngay ạ!


----------



## Thảo Nguyên (1/4/22)

Hoàng Dung nói:


> Vâng ạ! Không biết bạn có đang dùng hoặc có người quen dùng thuốc thảo dược Đương quy bổ huyết P/H này chưa ạ? Mình có thể tự mua về dùng được không bạn nhỉ? Hay cần phải theo chỉ định của bác sĩ?


Ở địa chỉ web có số điện thoại của bác sĩ đây bạn nhé 0916 561 338  bạn cứ liên hệ trực tiếp để bác sĩ tư vấn cho ấy. 
Cũng biết là thuốc thảo dược thành phần thiên nhiên thì an toàn và lành tính cho cơ thể. Nhưng dù sao bạn mới sinh thì cũng nên chú ý nhé!


----------



## Nguyễn Dương (1/4/22)

Mới sinh xong cơ thể như vậy thì làm sao có sữa cho con bú  
mom nhớ uống thuốc theo đơn của bác sĩ cho phụ nữ sau sinh nhé! 
Cơ thể còn yếu như vậy thì nên dùng thêm ngũ cốc hoặc sữa bầu ấy ạ!
Để đảm bảo dinh dưỡng cho cơ thể.


----------



## Mai Mai (6/4/22)

Hoàng Tú Linh nói:


> Mom lưu ý giúp m nhé! Mới sinh xong nhiều mẹ thường ăn cơm cữ và kiêng khem rất khắt khe.
> Mà mom cũng biết thời điểm này cơ thể mẹ cần phải nạp đủ nặng lượng để đảm bảo dinh dưỡng cho cơ thể hồi phục nhanh, thêm nữa là còn tiết sữa ra đảm bảo dinh dưỡng cho bé.
> Mom xem chế độ ăn uống của mình nhé!
> Nếu như kiêng cữ quá thì cần phải thay đổi ngay ạ!


Đúng đó ạ! E đợt mới sinh xong cũng vậy, kiêng khem nhiều, cuối cùng sữa cho con thì chẳng có    Đến bé sau ăn uống đầy đủ, đa dạng thực phẩm cái khác ngay.


----------



## Lê Thanh Hoa (6/4/22)

Bạn nên uống bổ sung thêm Đương Quy Bổ Huyết P/H nhé! Bạn xem những thành phần thảo dược của thuốc có thể cải thiện được những tình trạng bạn đang gặp phải đó:
- Hoàng kỳ có tác dụng bổ khí, cố biểu, kích thích miễn dịch, tăng sức đề kháng;
- Đương quy có tác dụng bổ huyết, hoạt huyết, tăng chất lượng của hồng cầu, bảo vệ hệ thống miễn dịch;
- Kỷ tử có tác dụng tư bổ can thận, ích tinh, sáng mắt, làm chậm quá trình lão hóa
Chất lượng của đương quy bổ huyết P/H như lời đồn đó b ạ!


----------



## Hoàng Dung (6/4/22)

Thảo Nguyên nói:


> Ở địa chỉ web có số điện thoại của bác sĩ đây bạn nhé 0916 561 338  bạn cứ liên hệ trực tiếp để bác sĩ tư vấn cho ấy.
> Cũng biết là thuốc thảo dược thành phần thiên nhiên thì an toàn và lành tính cho cơ thể. Nhưng dù sao bạn mới sinh thì cũng nên chú ý nhé!


Cảm ơn bạn! Để mình liên hệ với bác sĩ để được tư vấn xem sao  Bạn nói vậy mình thấy cũng đúng, vì dù sao mình mới sinh nên đúng là cần tham khảo với ý kiến bác sĩ thì sẽ yên tâm hơn.


----------



## Hoàng Dung (6/4/22)

Lê Thanh Hoa nói:


> Bạn nên uống bổ sung thêm Đương Quy Bổ Huyết P/H nhé! Bạn xem những thành phần thảo dược của thuốc có thể cải thiện được những tình trạng bạn đang gặp phải đó:
> - Hoàng kỳ có tác dụng bổ khí, cố biểu, kích thích miễn dịch, tăng sức đề kháng;
> - Đương quy có tác dụng bổ huyết, hoạt huyết, tăng chất lượng của hồng cầu, bảo vệ hệ thống miễn dịch;
> - Kỷ tử có tác dụng tư bổ can thận, ích tinh, sáng mắt, làm chậm quá trình lão hóa
> Chất lượng của đương quy bổ huyết P/H như lời đồn đó b ạ!


Nhưng bạn có thấy ai trường hợp sau sinh sử dụng Đương quy bổ huyết P/H này không ạ? Đúng là m đọc thành phần và công dụng của các thành phần bạn chia sẻ thì thực sự là mình thấy yên tâm ấy.


----------



## Đinh Thùy (6/4/22)

Mẹ e bị suy nhược cơ thể, thiếu máu, sức đề kháng kém. Đi khám cũng được bác sĩ kê cho sử dụng Đương quy bổ huyết p/h mà mom đang hỏi đó. Mẹ e dùng 1 thời gian theo đơn của bác sĩ, giờ sức khỏe cải thiện được nhiều lắm! Không còn thường xuyên mệt mỏi như trước nữa, ăn được, ngủ được nên cũng nhìn da dẻ hồng hào hơn.


----------

